# 130 Pound Tarpon!!!!



## TeamMahiFishing (Jul 16, 2014)

May not be out of texas but its still a tarpon worth talking about. One of our members Evan Frazar took a trip down to the keys in search of a big boy tarpon and he sure did get one! Check out this awesome footage he got and let us know what you guys think! Make sure to watch in 1080P! All of the footage were shot on our GoPros!!!!


----------

